# Steuersatz Element RSL - Chris King??



## Lefty88 (7. September 2016)

Hi zusammen,

ich werde irgendwie nicht schlau aus den Bezeichnungen von RM und auf der anderen Seite denen von Chris King.

Ist es möglich einen Chris King Steuersatz in das Element RSL zu bauen? RM gibt folgendes an:

- Cane Creek Forty Series: IS42mm Top / 52mm Bottom Tapered

So, nur welcher CK Steuersatz passt hier nun??

Vielen Dank im Voraus für ne kurze Erklärung etc. das Thema Steuersatz hat mich bisher nie wirklich beschäftigt... 

Grüße


----------



## mrwulf (7. September 2016)

Das Element RSL hat einen integrierten Steuersatz. Die obere Lager hat das Maß 42 mm, das untere 52mm und das IS ist das Kürzel für Integrierter Steuersatz. 
Bietet Chris King mittlerweile überhaupt integrierte Steuersätze an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrwulf (7. September 2016)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Das Element RSL hat einen integrierten Steuersatz. Die obere Lager hat das Maß 42 mm, das untere 52mm und das IS ist das Kürzel für Integrierter Steuersatz.
> Bietet Chris King mittlerweile überhaupt integrierte Steuersätze an?


Kurz mal nachgesehen. CK bietet nach wie vor keine IS Steuersätze an, nur EC also die klassischen oder ZS, semiintegrierte an.


----------



## Lefty88 (7. September 2016)

Besten Dank 

Ich habe heute den Abstand meiner Fox Kashima (Modelljahr 2016) von Nabenmitte bis Unterseite Steuerrohr gemessen, exakt gleich wie mit der Lefty 2.0 aus Rahmengröße "L".

Somit wird demnäcsht die Lefty Einzug ins Element halten. Fahrdynamisch dürfte sich nichts großartig verändern, im Gegenteil ich gehe davon aus, dass es sportlicher wird.


----------

